# Boarding disaster *warning, graphic photos*



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So from my other thread, I had to take Grim to his breeder for boarding for a month until my friend got their house signed for and moved in.
What a nightmare. This is the condition he was returned in. Photos are from my vets office.









































$340 vet bill later...he's still mentally ok, which is surprising. I can't say the breeders name yet because I filed criminal charges against them, but there are folks on this board that know them.
It's awful, it seemed like the best option at the time, after all, they should know how to handle a dog they bred, right? These wounds are from a bark collar left on for God only knows how long (directions say to leave on no longer than 12 hours and check it daily - that obviously happened, right?)

I'm still pissed off about this and I picked him up Sunday afternoon. He's now at my friends house being well taken care of, but this is awful. I called them frequently to ask how he was and it was always "he's doing fine" - then when I picked him up in that condition they said "we didn't notice that before" and tried to play it off like I brought him there like that. Fortunately, animal control had been there the day after they picked him up and had seen his previous condition as opposed to this.

F'ing sad, isn't it? On an interesting note, he is now almost 10 months old, and was 101 lbs at the vets office.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ashley, that IS criminal. i'm glad you're filing charges. poor Grim....

in your position, i also would have checked with Ike's breeder about boarding, i'm sure they would say "NO problem", and i would NEVER expect to find him in this condition....as far as mental condition, keep us posted--i don't believe he could really come out of a trauma like this without some issues.

if he does--well, "YEAH GSD's"!!!!!


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

that is just pure neglect! I have had dogs get a little sore spot from bark collars before but it stopped there cause I actually take my dogs out to spend time with them every day and check them over! Its not hard when you see that to pour a little alcohol over it and leave the collar off till it heals 110%. That is just so appalling that someone could let that happen!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Exactly, and I have been to their place multiple times and have never seen dogs in any sort of bad condition, ever...the place was always clean too. 
He's still very sweet and friendly, other than being kind of "needy" and wanting a lot of attention I don't see any attitude changes so far. At least he's much closer now where I can visit daily. He's on 2000 mg of Cephalexin daily, tramadol and rimadyl plus some Chlorohexin (sp?) wash to keep it clean. 

I managed to keep my cool and not scream obscenities at them, just peeled his regular collar off him (which was loose and all gooey) and get him to jump in the truck, then straight to the E-vet. 

I feel really bad about it, I wish I didn't have to move into an apartment but we're going back to NY in September so we'll have a house again soon.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am not sure what I would do, my guess is it would not be legal.

Thats pretty fukked up...I have used a bark collar for long periods of time before, you dont put it on that tight, and you move it around every day..

I probably would not have even left the place without calling someone, I would wait at the edge of thier property til someone came.

Did you pay for that? I would be getting my money back for sure...and then some...and file it in the memory bank for some later payback...


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I think I would have to hurt somebody  that's ridiculous!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I am not sure what I would do, my guess is it would not be legal.
> 
> Thats pretty fukked up...I have used a bark collar for long periods of time before, you dont put it on that tight, and you move it around every day..
> 
> ...


I sent a copy of my cancelled check and my vet bills to the DA office this morning, they are filing those with the charges for restitution.

I bailed fast when I saw that, hauled serious ass to the E-vet because of the smell (smelled so bad with all the windows down in my Yukon I was still gagging and he was in the back behind the 3rd seat) and started making calls on my way there.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG... that is horrible. I would have filed charges too. You can clearly see two holes in his skin... that is crazy. :-o


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

OMG.

Yes, obviously from the two holes and the massive pressure swelling and infection - the bark collar was put on tight, and just left on. Poor guy!!!

First, did you give them permission to put a bark collar on? Did he routinely wear a bark collar so he understood how it worked (ie he didn't bark when it was on).

Looks like possibly not only was it left on too long/not moved/too tight, but it was perhaps set too high and "fried him" - because he was screaming in reaction to being shocked?

GAH makes me gag.

I am a breeder who happily boards my puppies for short and long-term, for no charge. I also own/run a licensed boarding kennel.

I have bark collars, for MY DOGS. Only the ones who will bark like a metronome at night when I have to leave one outside overnight - and even then they are normally left hanging on the kennels, I rarely have to use one. and I NEVER EVER have used, or even considered using a bark collar, on one of the boarders. NO WAY. Not my dogs, no fair to use one in a boarding kennel situation where dogs bark. And not my business to use one on someone else's dog in the first place. If I have a nuisance barker that is that bad, I simply shut them inside the kennel or crate them during "high stimulation" periods.

anyway, so sorry this happened to your dog. I hope you do prosecute this person as much as you are able. This is pure neglect and negligence at the expense of the dog - how much pain and suffering did he have to go through for the month he was there? I suspect his stay was terrible for him.

molly


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i feel bad for you and dog, doesn't it cost like a lot of money to take someone to court in the states, that makes you a better person for doing it. 

keep yourself out of legal trouble but when you get the legal go-ahead please name and shame. i will join new forums just so i can post their name for you and spread it around. 

they say there is 2 sides to every story but this seems indefensible and high level neglect.

what about other dogs in their "care" now should some local people be notifying the relevant control people.

hope a speedy recovery and no permanent damage.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I gave them permission, they have several of their dogs wearing bark collars for nuisance barking - there was a barking dog complaint filed with their sheriffs dept that they said was caused by him - no real proof there but I was trying to make it an amicable situation because I truly had nowhere else to take him for that month. I did not have barking issues when he was with me, so he had never had one used on him before, but figured since they use bark collars regularly on their other dogs they should know how to properly adjust them, check and care for them, not to mention I bought the collar (SportDog R10) and it came with an instruction manual that defines exactly how NOT to do this - says 3x in the booklet not to leave on more than 12 hours, to check daily, etc.
They admitted to me and my friend that went with on the pick up trip that he put it on the user selected setting on the highest setting and left it there because "he learned how to bark through the other settings". 

Apparently, that wasn't the case, when AC called me this morning to discuss what they found with their 14 other dogs (they inspected the property and other dogs first thing Monday), I believe she said 3 or 4 had to be taken to the vet ASAP - she didn't state why. She did find some inconsistencies with what they told her about their facility (which is not licensed and got them in another world of shit I found out) and how much they are breeding. 

All in all, with the boarding fees w/ food this has cost me $535 to include the vet bills. Not including the follow up appointments I have to make for this week yet, but they are stated on my bill that I need to do this.

So far, it hasn't cost me anything in legal fees because it is a criminal charge and the district attorney picked it up, rather than me having to retain a lawyer etc. I do have free legal services with JAG if necessary though.

Honestly, when I pulled up I parked right by his kennel and didn't even know it was him, he just laid there - and he's a spaz most of the time.

It's animal abuse, which is only a class 1 misdemeanor, though the fines and attorney fees can be heavy on them, including restitution for my bills. 
Once given the permission to do so, I full intend on a public shaming - I imagine it will make the newspaper/news station as well as they regularly put animal abusers on there with the full story.

Also, Colorado mandates that veterinarians report neglect/abuse cases and my vet is also working with my AC officer providing their reports, etc.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

unbelievable. this sh!t drives me insane.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Unbelievable is right. I feel bad for the poor guy, hopefully he doesn't have any long term issues because of it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to your dog. What a mess... an absolute mess of negligence and neglect. I'm sure your dog will recover quickly once that infection is under control. I have seen other embedded bark collar wounds at the vet office that are usually healed up with antibiotics within a couple weeks.

I don't blame ya for filing charges at all, I would be at the very least.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor dog. I hope you nail these people to the wall.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

when you can Name this dump so others will Know not to go there.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. I am very glad you have the ball rolling here and that it isn't going to be an additional cost to take them to court for this. Absolutely unacceptable. I wish him a fast recovery, hope those idiots get stomped into the ground for this...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry you and your dog are going through this, hope he's OK.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

wow! ....just....wow. And they call themselves serious breeders? That's absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

please please keep us posted on dogs recovery and action on breeder, u have inspired a lot of emotion here, remember the offer if u need a mouthpiece PM me i am less accessible physically to the breeder than u are so it would be less risky for u should they choose an idiotic path - that and i don't give a F. 

always interested in starting a network of responders to greet the people in these situations - anyone up for some direct action, males with little to loose only need reply..


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! OMG! Yes, I believe I would be out to hurt somebody if they did that to one of my dogs!  I would be just livid... absolutely furious! When you are able to do it, please post the name of this breeder and we will get the word out far and wide! And when you are ready, would love for you to give us permission to share these photos too!!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> - anyone up for some direct action, males with little to loose only need reply..


 
Damn sorry to hear that Ash!

Peter..are you muttering?


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Disgusting! 

I would have screamed at them, then taken my dog to the vet and then gone back and screamed at them. Maybe even sit in front of their facility with poster size pictures of what they did to my dog...any new clients would think twice...

They should be shut down.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Damn sorry to hear that Ash!
> 
> Peter..are you muttering?


 
Doug this is a serious thread


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a sad prediction after many years of witnessing crap the this unrelated to dogs. Just my general experience.

Here is the very SAD FACTS about this. If you were going to be in the area MAYBE something could be done. But you will end in in NY and the bastard breeder will get off with MAYBE a slap on the wrist by the authorities. 

No one will cover your expenses because you are not here locally to stay on top of the case.

This is all very sad because the people caring for your dog should be hung by their nuts. People like these deserve to be shot and that would be to fuking good for them.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

These people are prime candidates for a black bag job. Hit, then run to NY. You'll feel much better!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this happened to your dog. You trusted someone to take care of him and they didn't. That this was not an accident, but deliberate negligence is really distressing. I hope he recovers and that there is some justice for his suffering.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> These people are prime candidates for a black bag job. Hit, then run to NY. You'll feel much better!


I like your attitude, Howard!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Geez that sucks Ashley, dont know what else to say!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> WOW! OMG! Yes, I believe I would be out to hurt somebody if they did that to one of my dogs!  I would be just livid... absolutely furious! When you are able to do it, please post the name of this breeder and we will get the word out far and wide! And when you are ready, would love for you to give us permission to share these photos too!!


Big fat ditto.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

very sorry to see this done to your dog, 

on another note, not to derail the thread, anyone know WHY this would happen, I know they say with bark or e collars not to leave them on long, 
what is the reason they end up looking like this?
No air under the collar?
metal reaction with the dogs neck ?
is it actually from the stims?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley have they even bothered to call you and ask about his condition? That's awful that they tried to play it off as if he was in that condition when you first dropped him off. If they had half a brain they would have not only not charged you a single penny for boarding, they would have also told you they would cover the vet bill. They owe you at a minimum that much. Rat bastards. ](*,):evil:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

As a professional in this field my advice is to stay on top of the prosecutors. They have a track record at least where i am of drop these things if the victim does not push. I am sorry this happened to you and your dog.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

eric squires said:


> As a professional in this field my advice is to stay on top of the prosecutors. They have a track record at least where i am of drop these things if the victim does not push. I am sorry this happened to you and your dog.


Not all of us prosecutors are like this ;-) I do agree though it is best to maintain contact with the officer who took the complaint and contact the prosecuting office to see if you could meet with the prosecutor assigned to the case.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

AC has been very diligently in contact with me. They have been calling me with what's going on and asking how my dog has been doing. The vet's office also called today to inquire on his recovery.

Spent the day at my friends house with Grim. He's the same goofball as always, still ultra friendly - my friend now has nicknamed him "Big Dummy" (think Sanford and Sons) - he comes to this. Spent the day playing with him and it's healing very well, all of the redness is gone so far and it's dried out, most of it doesn't look as bad, just the spot with the holes. Grim enjoyed having all 4 of his kids back to harass in the yard and it was a good day. 

Believe me, I am not letting up even being in NY. I won't be letting it go - they brought up the fact that I wouldn't be here and would I please be able to make it back to testify? I said of course. My husband also has family here to visit so even if I get stuck with the cost of the flight in the long run, it's not a wasted trip.

The breeder has not bothered to call or email and ask me - which is probably a good thing on both parts. They have not offered any money back or to cover any bills either - they have not made any efforts to try to work this out - I imagine they have an attorney by now and are advised against making any kind of settlement offer. 

Also, I had paid the full boarding amount in advance, so no excuse that they couldn't afford it. I was never contacted with any information that he was anything but healthy. We will see what happens, but believe me, I will push this to the fullest extent that I am able - including if it costs me an attorney of my own and filing civil charges if the criminal ones are dropped.

TL;DR - Homie don't play that!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> No one will cover your expenses because you are not here locally to stay on top of the case.
> .


Funding isn't a problem, neither is retaining an attorney to keep on their ass with this.  I will have a representative here in CO while I"m in NY and fully intend on flying back for the sole purpose of testifying against them.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

the poor dog- did they charge you for boarding??? that is Neglect -obviously pressure and burns from the collars prolonged contact and multiple shocks, pretty bad. ](*,) I used to have a boarding kennel and at times we did have dogs with extreme separation anxiety- I tried to deal with it with exercise-not bark collars-- but one time I had a Lab that was barking so much he was turning blue -when I returned him to the kennel despite all the exercise he had l- I did finally place a bark collar on him - because he worked himself up so much he was turning blue- it corrected the behavior,and the collar was taken off... his neck NEVER had a mark on it- I even told the owners what was done and my reasoning - they were NOT happy....I think it was good to use it for the Lab, but I used it as a training tool- and used it the way it is supposed to be used.....obviously they misused and neglected to use the training equipment correctly- leading to injury- if they consider themselves professionals- it is Malpractice. I would file a civil suit in addition to the locals filing a criminal suit - a slight court cost initially to you-you don't need an atty and they will need to pay court costs etc when you win the case. (have all your documentation of costs- meds, vet bills, time needed daily to clean his wounds, possible time needed for a trainer to reshape his behaviour now...expense of finding another boarding facility-and that person or facility needing to take care of the wounds...and show the pictures-they speak for themselves) good luck, I am so sorry for your dog.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> very sorry to see this done to your dog,
> 
> on another note, not to derail the thread, anyone know WHY this would happen, I know they say with bark or e collars not to leave them on long,
> what is the reason they end up looking like this?
> ...


Tammy - Presure, over time causes pressure sores, tissue starts dying off and getting infected, the ooze matted with the hair plus no air flow speeds the infection along, body reacts with inflammation to contain/fight the infection and digest dead tissue, except the cause of the damage is still there so it cannot get better, etc, etc. A too-tight collar or a chain (ever see an ingrown chain on one of those animal rescue shows?) will create damage like that too.

I use e-collars and bark collars fairly often, not ever had anything even remotely like this. I check the E collar and adjust it every hour or two, or in case of bark collar overnight is the longest I've let it be. And fitted just snug, not tight. ONE TIME had two indented spots on the dog's neck from an e collar, flaked and gone in a couple days.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THE POOR DOG ENDING UP LIKE THIS!!!!

Ashley - Glad I'm not in your shoes, I would be like Joby and do something equally graphically violent and get arrested... Follow through and get those bastards legaly, and then out them as publicaly as possible! 

No wonder they used the highest collar setting, with that kind of damage in his neck he was probably numb to the shocks. Poor guy! 

How is he doing?

ETA - saw your update, and so happy to hear he is recovering well, that's great


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

This is horrible and I am so sorry for you and your boy. I can only imagine the SMELL that was coming from his neck....even if they didn't SEE it....they should have certainly gotten a sniff of the diseased flesh....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow that is hard to believe anyone can be so stupid. That is such a known problem. We have never had sores but I freak out if my husband brings my barkity female in and crates her for night without removing her collar (which she doesn't wear every day)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, I am so sorry that you and Grim are going through this. There is no excuse for that kind of neglect. And from his breeder no less!!

It's real tough to find someone you can trust to watch your dogs for a long period of time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I am glad he's recovering well Ashley. I wish you the best in getting this very unfortunate and preventable matter resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah damnn. I've had a dog who hasnt worn the collar (not put on) just the collar as a reminder who sometimes got infected, you can smell it imediatly. Than a few days collar of, maybe some utterunguent on it, and it healed. This is BAD!
Also had aboarding dog who- with permision- wore a e collar who gwt oedemia. 2 days of in his own envorment ( no barking only in boarding situation) and healed... This is unbelievable how far it has gone, they must have noticed!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Poor guy that is such neglect, if that collar was still actively zapping him that's just torture. If they honestly missed this, which means they didn't get within a few feet of the dog ever in that time just what sort of care were they providing? Good to hear that he's doing well now. Give them hell Ashley, best of luck with the case.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ashley...how is Grim doing?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> Poor guy that is such neglect, if that collar was still actively zapping him that's just torture. If they honestly missed this, which means they didn't get within a few feet of the dog ever in that time just what sort of care were they providing? Good to hear that he's doing well now. Give them hell Ashley, best of luck with the case.


I don't know how they did, the smell was over-powering even outside, so if they got within 5 feet, they could definitely smell it - on another note, my truck still smells like death, febreeze and scrubbing can't get it out.

The collar was left on that high setting until I came to get him, they had just literally pulled it off when I pulled up. 

Going over to see him today and BBQ - he ate my friends motorcycle seat last night (told them to crate him but "NOOO that's cruel!!" - not my problem) so I'm bringing Lacey over to play and wear the big dummy out.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't know how they did, the smell was over-powering even outside, so if they got within 5 feet, they could definitely smell it - on another note, my truck still smells like death, febreeze and scrubbing can't get it out.
> .


Try coffee, it has worked wonders for me (though I've never had to use it to get the smell of death out). Pour fresh ground coffee in a shallow dish (the more surface area the better), leave it in your truck overnight with windows up. The next day the coffee smell will be quite strong, but within a day or so after that, you shouldl smell nothing. I think the coffee absorbs the odors.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

That is just horrible and from his own breeder no less! If you can't trust them, who can ya trust? 

Poor dog must have got no attention or excersize whatsoever if they just let this go on. I would bark in protest too. Stims wouldn't even be needed to cause that damage though. I have left a regular E on my dogs or a few days, though I did make adjustments durring the day and move it around, it still caused some weeping and crusty junk, just in 2-3 days time. Can totally see this happening with no adjustments or breaks from the collar at all in a months time, be it on high or no stim at all. 

Sounds like he was just thrown food/water and they hosed his kennel out with him in it. How else could anyone just walk by that everyday? Very sad. I'd be kicking some ass myself and ending up in cuffs.

I hope you get some justice for Grim.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Like everyone else who has already posted, I'm very sorry you and Grim are going through this, Ashley. It's phenomenal that he's still acting like himself - that really says a lot about your boy.

Best of luck with everything, don't let up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Seen this happen a few times and once the wound is clean he will be fine, never seen it affect a dog at all in temperment, work or anything. And they wore the collar again.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"try coffee, it has worked wonders for me (though I've never had to use it to get the smell of death out). Pour fresh ground coffee in a shallow dish (the more surface area the better), leave it in your truck overnight with windows up. The next day the coffee smell will be quite strong, but within a day or so after that, you shouldl smell nothing. I think the coffee absorbs the odors."

_We actually put emesis basins of coffee in stinky patients rooms when they come to the ER- the extreme cases- infected gangrene, wound infections etc.....it really does work to decrease the horrible smell when we are working- and of course the coffee gets dumped after- not brewed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _"try coffee, it has worked wonders for me (though I've never had to use it to get the smell of death out). Pour fresh ground coffee in a shallow dish (the more surface area the better), leave it in your truck overnight with windows up. The next day the coffee smell will be quite strong, but within a day or so after that, you shouldl smell nothing. I think the coffee absorbs the odors."
> 
> _We actually put emesis basins of coffee in stinky patients rooms when they come to the ER- the extreme cases- infected gangrene, wound infections etc.....it really does work to decrease the horrible smell when we are working- and of course the coffee gets dumped after- not brewed.


When I was much younger, I worked in an OR/ER (for humans), and we did that too.

I never forgot and never will forget the elderly alcoholic with partly necrotic ulcers on his legs .... loaded with maggots.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope that Jody's prediction is accurate ..... but also that this piece of s**t breeder is exposed to the whole dog 
world. :evil:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

They make all kinds of odor absorbing products that work well.. good luck with it, and the dog.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> When I was much younger, I worked in an OR/ER (for humans), and we did that too.
> 
> I never forgot and never will forget the elderly alcoholic with partly necrotic ulcers on his legs .... loaded with maggots.


When I worked as a Deputy at the jail in downtown Minneapolis I remember alot of homeless all alcoholics coming in with the same thing . That and stinky feet are just of couple of things I don't miss about that job . Back then I had the typical cop mustache real good for holding smells you're trying to forget about . 

Ashley , by accident I found out that an open 1 pound bag of Twizzlers left in the center council of a truck gives off a subtle new car type smell . Plus you can eat it later if need be .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> They make all kinds of odor absorbing products that work well.. good luck with it, and the dog.


Actually I don't think they do. There's stuff that covers up odors, but for actually getting odor out, I don't think you can beat coffee. I've had people smoke in my car & the only thing that I have found that gets the odor out is coffee.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> When I was much younger, I worked in an OR/ER (for humans), and we did that too.
> 
> I never forgot and never will forget the elderly alcoholic with partly necrotic ulcers on his legs .... loaded with maggots.


The smell of rotting human flesh---the odor of choice for all public servants


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Actually I don't think they do. There's stuff that covers up odors, but for actually getting odor out, I don't think you can beat coffee. I've had people smoke in my car & the only thing that I have found that gets the odor out is coffee.


they DO...lol..stop at any truckstop, you will see 3-4 different types. (truckers can have odor problems in their trucks LOL)

They have bags with rock pellets, air sponge containers, and others with charcoal or other types of carbon based stuff..


They do work, that much I do know. I have used the air sponge and the sack of pellet type....How they compare to coffee I can't say.

here are just a couple types:

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Natu...Z6KK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1312506555&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Care-Re...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1312506684&sr=1-14

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/refresh-a-house--cleaning-supplies--cleaning--improvements-catalog


----------



## david bills (Aug 17, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i feel bad for you and dog, doesn't it cost like a lot of money to take someone to court in the states, that makes you a better person for doing it.
> 
> keep yourself out of legal trouble but when you get the legal go-ahead please name and shame. i will join new forums just so i can post their name for you and spread it around.
> 
> ...


 that is'nt neglect thats pure out right abuse


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I hope that Jody's prediction is accurate ..... but also that this piece of s**t breeder is exposed to the whole dog
> world. :evil:


Seen a dog with over 12 holes in the neck and from ear to ear, dog kept pushing up against kennel and sliding it from one side to other. The owner took him to the vet, I gave him a piece of my mind and wanted to...well anyway two weeks later the wound was healing, but looked like he got cut with a butcher knife. 

There tough, don't worry, the other legal stuff, I won't comment on.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

That is horrible. I am so sorry for you and your dog. You are much more responsible than me because I would be locked up. All kind of charges!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The AC officer called me today, I had to go sign a few things so she could serve him - there's a LOT more coming down on them than just my charge apparently, so keep your fingers crossed. Also, court date is set and it's before I leave - they did a nice job of expediting the initial appearance.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice Job! Keep us in the loop, how things will turn out. 

Are they going to loose their dogs? If so, how many dogs would that be? I hope they are not going to be put down over the whole thing, because they don't have the homes for them.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Are they going to loose their dogs? If so, how many dogs would that be? I hope they are not going to be put down over the whole thing, because they don't have the homes for them.


I sincerely hope they do lose all their dogs.

Once this hits the news, all kinds of people will be lining up to adopt one of those dogs. If the AC play it right, show some rescued dogs with some sorry pics (nothing too graphic), and hint that they may get put down if they don't get a home soon - they'd have more volunteering adopters than dogs. 

Just advertise.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No other animals were removed according to AC - other dogs in questionable health were for the same reasons but none were nearly as severe and didn't warrant additional charges.

Basically, it was just MY dog they tortured like that. Though, if their kennel permit is denied they will ahve to reduce the number of dogs they have, as they are only allowed up to 5 for that county without the permit.

I really doubt even if they removed all dogs from their property that they would ahve a single issue finding homes for papered GSD's - all being younger animals.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> The AC officer called me today, I had to go sign a few things so she could serve him - there's a LOT more coming down on them than just my charge apparently, so keep your fingers crossed. Also, court date is set and it's before I leave - they did a nice job of expediting the initial appearance.


HI Ashley 

Are the charges being filed in Woodland Park or El Paso County
Court? Do you have a court date yet? I was just on a Municipal Court Jury last Friday for some guy charged with
getting drunk and breaking someones side mirror off their
Honda........I would have much rather been on your jury
We're supposed to be setting up a training field in Monument that will make Saturday training more accessible for Colorado
Springs and Denver. You need to bring Grim out to play once
he's healed up. Especially since you have a vehicle big enough to haul all the kids and the dogs at once ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's filed up there, not here. I have a court date set up, it's about the time I was supposed to leave so I'm hanging here for a few more days to situate that before I go. 

I love the new truck, it makes life a LOT easier. I had both dogs, all 4 kids and still had 2 seats left over in it...it made my day.

I'm only here for another month anyway, by the time you guys get your field set up, I'll be leaving. I'm pretty bummed, I like Colorado.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I love the new truck, it makes life a LOT easier. I had both dogs, all 4 kids and still had 2 seats left over in it...it made my day.
> .


You sure you couldn't fit in another couple of dogs then, or how about nuther kid or two ? :-D

On a more serious note, sorry to hear about your dog and experience here. I would have smacked them no doubt post getting the dog into the motor. Speedy recovery to your dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's filed up there, not here. I have a court date set up, it's about the time I was supposed to leave so I'm hanging here for a few more days to situate that before I go.
> 
> I love the new truck, it makes life a LOT easier. I had both dogs, all 4 kids and still had 2 seats left over in it...it made my day.
> 
> I'm only here for another month anyway, by the time you guys get your field set up, I'll be leaving. I'm pretty bummed, I like Colorado.


Try to keep the fact that you will be gone as quiet as you can for as long as you can. I have had a lot of attorney partners on various business ventures through the years. I know a lot of the "games" they play.

They love to cause absentee opposition as much inconvenience as possible. They will think of every possible reason they can to cause you to travel back and forth, such as depositions.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's filed up there, not here. I have a court date set up, it's about the time I was supposed to leave so I'm hanging here for a few more days to situate that before I go.
> 
> I love the new truck, it makes life a LOT easier. I had both dogs, all 4 kids and still had 2 seats left over in it...it made my day.
> 
> I'm only here for another month anyway, by the time you guys get your field set up, I'll be leaving. I'm pretty bummed, I like Colorado.


Hopefully the case will be resolved at the first court date and not be continued.
Too bad you're leaving (especially to frozen upstate NY). Where will we find another steel pipe beating, gun toting female as your replacement


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Try to keep the fact that you will be gone as quiet as you can for as long as you can. I have had a lot of attorney partners on various business ventures through the years. I know a lot of the "games" they play.
> 
> They love to cause absentee opposition as much inconvenience as possible. They will think of every possible reason they can to cause you to travel back and forth, such as depositions.


I'm sure I can do video/telephone conference like I did when I lived in NY previously and needed to fly back and forth to AZ for court - they did almost everything over the phone except for the final hearing, which I had to appear for.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm sure I can do video/telephone conference like I did when I lived in NY previously and needed to fly back and forth to AZ for court - they did almost everything over the phone except for the final hearing, which I had to appear for.


You can't produce the dog for examination by their vet over the telephone or video! That is just a example of some of the BS that can be pulled.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can't produce the dog for examination by their vet over the telephone or video! That is just a example of some of the BS that can be pulled.


Hey Lee

I doubt if these people will spend the money to hire an attorney.
This isn't a boarding kennel. It's Grims breeder trying to make a couple of bucks by slapping a bark collar on the dog and not looking at at for weeks :-( 
I expect a plea deal or a quick one day trial.
I know the people slightly, they came out to train their GSD's 3-4 times a couple of years ago. Back yard breeders more interested in breeding then training or titling then. I don't think anything has changed.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can't produce the dog for examination by their vet over the telephone or video! That is just a example of some of the BS that can be pulled.


It's a misdemeanor, not a murder trial - I honestly doubt they can afford an attorney even. Regardless, I have nothing better to do with my time than come back to deal with it. It's not like I can hide it, the whole point of them boarding originally was BECAUSE I'm moving, it's not like they don't know already.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's a misdemeanor, not a murder trial - I honestly doubt they can afford an attorney even. Regardless, I have nothing better to do with my time than come back to deal with it. It's not like I can hide it, the whole point of them boarding originally was BECAUSE I'm moving, it's not like they don't know already.


Are you moving to the Ft.Drum area, possibly? 

If so, I wished I had known. We know quite a few people in this area that could have taken onto your dog without causing you such a pain. Next time you need somebody to look after your pup, let us know, maybe some people on the forum can help you out. That is how I got to know one of my closest friends. I met her via the Shepherd Forum and she watched my male for about four weeks when we moved from Germany to the US and I had to stay back, waiting for my Visa. Yukon went with Hubby and she watched him so he could inprocess and pick up the car. Once he had the car, he picked Yukon up from her place and I came over with our other dogs December 1st. 

If you are going from Carson to Drum... let me know, we live right here in Watertown. 

Hoping and praying for a speedy recovery for your boy and that you win the trial and at least get your expenses back. You should have not have to pay a single dime for the boarding and they should have taken over the vet bills. They injured the dog, they should have paid. I know I pay for the vet bills if a dog gets injured in my care and I expect no less from others. I know that is kind of naive but it's what I like to call common courtesy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> I doubt if these people will spend the money to hire an attorney.
> This isn't a boarding kennel. It's Grims breeder trying to make a couple of bucks by slapping a bark collar on the dog and not looking at at for weeks :-(
> ...


I understand a little better now. I'm definitely on Ashley's side. I thought these bastards had a "name" to protect and something besides a few bucks to lose.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Are you moving to the Ft.Drum area, possibly?
> 
> If so, I wished I had known. We know quite a few people in this area that could have taken onto your dog without causing you such a pain. Next time you need somebody to look after your pup, let us know, maybe some people on the forum can help you out. That is how I got to know one of my closest friends. I met her via the Shepherd Forum and she watched my male for about four weeks when we moved from Germany to the US and I had to stay back, waiting for my Visa. Yukon went with Hubby and she watched him so he could inprocess and pick up the car. Once he had the car, he picked Yukon up from her place and I came over with our other dogs December 1st.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have orders in hand for Fort Drum. I lived at Drum from early 08 to mid 09 (spent 2 winters there, YUCK), came to Carson, now headed back - so I know the area pretty well. 

Hubby's orders are pinpointed, maybe you can PM me what unit yours is in? I know what brigade we're going to, not exactly sure on the unit yet because for now it says "replacement" (lucky for me not the same one as before, whic hwas 2/10 AVN)


----------

